# Saw to cut Base Board vertical



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I made 6 of these cuts this week, cost me one RotoZip bluetip. Had to deal with some tile. I should have taken some pics but when I'm working, I already have too many other things on my mind.


Teetor if you are doing that much work like that why don't you invest $99.00 and buy a tool designed to do it and just be done with it once and for all instead of all the work arounds? Never ever understood how normally resourceful and quick minded people short circuit themselves over certain things.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Never ever understood how normally resourceful and quick minded people short circuit themselves over certain things.


Maybe because 6 cuts this week might be odd. Maybe there will only be 6 more such cuts over the next 20 years? Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Could be. I should learn to keep my mouth shut. Just hard to watch people stumble.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Just hard to watch people stumble.


Agreed. I make such cuts on a semi-regular basis when adding baseboard heating. I don't really have any special problems getting good results from the Roto-Zip, and it's a tool that I have on the truck already. I wouldn't really consider it a special struggle, so I'm sticking with it. No need for me to buy a purpose built tool when I don't have any overwhelming need to do so.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, i know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

6 cuts in a day is highly unusual, about as much so as falling into the timeline of the discussion. I MAY do 6-10 in the course of an entire year and in new construction we just jerk the base and saw.


----------



## straight line (Aug 27, 2006)

Im pretty sure that orbital saw on tv is made by Fein


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Everyone should own a Fein Multimaster. If you don't own one, you absolutely need to. That tool can make cuts precisely without fear of damaging anything.

The blades have been expensive, but there are several internet threads right now that describe how to make your own blades very cheaply.

You will use it all the time. Forget about the $ and just buy one. If you ask a MM owner, they will sound just like me.

Teetor,in the time you'd spend just taking the nails out of the base you wanted said you would pull, cut and replace could've make all the base cuts vertically with a MM. I use it for this all the time.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

yep, thats the one. I saw the info-mercial again last night


----------

